# Gentle Leader Collars?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Are these considered safe for Maltese? The trainers I met with suggested I use one of these for Poppy when in group training rather than his harness vest.

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jules, we have used these on our guys. Work great!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

They are totally safe for Malts, and great for leash training! It moves the pup's head according to your direction.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They are fine for most dogs.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

yup, they work great.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I use something similar for Aolani. It’s called the comfort trainer. It was recommended to me by Jackie and Mandy because it’s a slightly better fit for a maltese. It really does help control him on walks.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Were they saying to get the Gentle Leader Head Collar or Front Clip? 

If it's the front clip I recommend the Sense-ation Harness. It fits better and is way easier to adjust and put on than the Gentle Leader. 

If it's the head collar I recommend the Comfort Trainer. The nose piece is much nicer - it's a rolled piece of fabric instead of a flat piece. It again, fits easier and is easier to adjust. 

They both work great for training. I would usually start with a front clip and if I had to move to the head collar. The head collar is really great for reactive dogs and large dogs. The front clip is great for any size and helps if they pull.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys ... yes, the one she referred to is like the comfort trainer.

I appreciate all of the input!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use to use the Gentle Leader but Auntie Mandy sent Roo a Comfort Trainer and it is much better.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Mandy, should I purchase the Comfort Trainer from the link you provided, or does one of the vendors here sell them?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> Mandy, should I purchase the Comfort Trainer from the link you provided, or does one of the vendors here sell them?
> 
> HUGz! Jules



I don't know if the vendors sell them or not. The link I provided is the lady who actually supplies them to vendors - so I got mine from her


----------

